# Pic of Intact Penis?



## SunflowerMama (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi, I have a friend who has never seen an intact penis, and I know I ran across one somewhere about how it looks on a man, and he retracted it. Anyway, do any of you know the what the link is. I described it to her, but I think she would like to see one herself. Thank you.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

I think www.cirp.org has some links.

Or you could do a "google image" search.


----------



## PurplePixiePooh (Aug 5, 2003)

while researching circumcision, I decided that I needed to see an adult intact penis since I had no idea what it would look like and to be able to confidently refute all the "its ugly" and "its weird" stuff.

Do a search for adult circumcision and there are sites listed with photos. I found a great site that has pix at every stage of a penis (soft-hard and all in between)

I am so glad my son is intact, I think his penis is beautiful!


----------



## SunflowerMama (Nov 20, 2001)

thank you.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree, with our second, we didn't know what all was involved, but we thought well lets leave him like he was born. My mil told us that it they were very ugly and blah blah blah. Of course at the last minute dh decided that he needed to have it done so he could look like him and our oldest son. It wasn't until with our daughter that we knew that if she was a boy there was no way we were going to do. We had finally researched it!! OMG is all I can say. WE were horrified, and angry that we were so stupid to not realize how it was done. So, with our last little one NO ONE was going to change our minds.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

OK- here are the links you need:

Circumstitions has pin up style nudes with a few close ups... not very many erect pictures though- so the idea that it LOOKS very similar to a circumcised penis when erect is not really well illustrated:

http://www.circumstitions.com/Gallery.html

Carlquist has art nuded in black and white... he has a naturalistic approach to the human nude- no tan lines, no waxing, no circumcision in a natural setting with no powerlines, machines etc.

http://www.naturalmanphotos.com/bio.html

Noharmm has a good still and a good animated picture:

http://www.noharmm.org/anatomy.htm

http://www.bigkugels.com has some really funky vintage nudes and it becomes very obvious that a few decades ago circumcision was not the ONLY american way.

Of course all of these links carry the warning that they will show NAKED MEN.

Hope that helps- Love Sarah


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

There are photos at http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/


----------



## Teresa (Jan 25, 2002)

Love the vintage nude prints!
I've long wanted to find a nice, tasteful, but clearly intact male nude to display in our home (art, that is--not DH or DS!).
I know there are Greek kouri statues and maybe photographs thereof, but never found one.
I had never even thought about vintage prints!
Teresa


----------

